# Room or Building recommendations for Tahiti Village - Las Vegas



## dmharris (Jan 10, 2015)

We've got a one bedroom Bora Bora reservation.  What building will give us good views of the red rock mountains?  Facing sun coming in either morning or afternoon is good as we crave sun this time of year in western PA.  TIA!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 10, 2015)

dmharris said:


> What building will give us good views of the red rock mountains?


I haven't stayed at the resort before but the red rock mountains are to the west of the resort so tell the front desk people what you want. I would assume a room on a higher floor would afford you the best views.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 10, 2015)

Karen, thanks.  Do guests have the capability to make advance requests like Marriotts?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 10, 2015)

dmharris said:


> Karen, thanks.  Do guests have the capability to make advance requests like Marriotts?


Sorry, I don't know. Hopefully someone with more experience there will post. But, it probably wouldn't hurt to just call the resort and put in your request. Nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 10, 2015)

I just don't want to make a 'dumb' request without some info.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't recall their being a whole lot of views to be seen from the resort, our room faced in towards the pool area.  The airport is nearby and sometimes there are flights overhead but the rooms seem to be well insulated from outside noise although you will hear it when sitting out by the pool.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Zinger!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 11, 2015)

dmharris said:


> We've got a one bedroom Bora Bora reservation.  What building will give us good views of the red rock mountains?  Facing sun coming in either morning or afternoon is good as we crave sun this time of year in western PA.  TIA!



The mountains at Red Rock Canyon are roughly 15 miles away.  The views are okay but perhaps a bit underwhelming compared with getting a view of the strip.

There are three primary buildings here.  Bldgs 1 and 2 are lower.  Building 5 is the tallest.  Ask for a top floor unit with a west view (or if you change your mind, ask for a strip view).  Expect some noise from the airport.

BTW, they have recently been keeping the temperature of the lazy river around78 to 79 degrees.  On the internet they advertise >82 degrees.  The main pool hasn't been much better.  Several other guests have commented on it to me.  I complained and (after a bit of pushing) got a restaurant certificate.  While 3 or 4 degrees doesn't sound like a lot, it feels like a lot more, especially considering that the lazy river is largely in the shade and the air temps have been in the 60's.  

Bring coffee filters and coffee.  Don't order fish from the on-site restaurant    (called 17 degrees).  Denny's would be safer (health-wise) and they have a more extensive menu.

We went to Red Rock Canyon National Park one day and did some hiking.  We also we to Valley of Fire State Park.  The White domes hike at the V of F was spectacular (narrow slot canyon in the middle of the hike).  Also, the Mouse's tank hike was nice (saw bighorn sheep and petroglyphs). Seeing the red rock formations up close makes all the difference.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks BJR, very helpful

I called the resort today and the lazy river will be closed for 3 weeks starting Jan. 19 for maintenance (of course while we're there).  They said they weren't that busy so if when we got into our room, we didn't like it we could switch.    They said they keep the pool at 80 degrees which is pretty chilly for me!  So not to worry, we'll have a great time as long as there is sunshine!  We're hoping to do the Mob Museum and the Pawn Shop (on TV) for my husband, the Million Dollar Quartet show, probably O at Bellagio, horseback riding, Hoover Dam, Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire. So we'll be busy!

BJR, was the narrow slot canyon scary (I have claustrophobia)?  

Thanks!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 13, 2015)

dmharris said:


> Thanks BJR, very helpful
> 
> I called the resort today and the lazy river will be closed for 3 weeks starting Jan. 19 for maintenance (of course while we're there).  They said they weren't that busy so if when we got into our room, we didn't like it we could switch.    They said they keep the pool at 80 degrees which is pretty chilly for me!  So not to worry, we'll have a great time as long as there is sunshine!  We're hoping to do the Mob Museum and the Pawn Shop (on TV) for my husband, the Million Dollar Quartet show, probably O at Bellagio, horseback riding, Hoover Dam, Red Rock Canyon and the Valley of Fire. So we'll be busy!
> 
> ...



The slot canyon was incredible.  It was so quiet and private for about 50 feet and then it widened up.   I don't think that you'll have a problem with it.  You can still see blue sky by looking up.  The only thing is that you will be walking on fine sand so it takes a little more effort than walking on asphalt.  But it is so worth it!  I wish that I had taken a video.  I did take a still picture though.  

At TV, they do the parking pass thing - - that is, they try to talk you into a timeshare presentation by giving you cheap or free tickets to a show.  If you have a strong resolve to not buy or convert to RCI points, it might be worth it.  

This time, we didn't eat any of our meals on the strip but instead just drove to off-strip locations at much lower prices.  Also, there are lots of grocery stores in the area and their grills work pretty well (as long as you find out where the main gas timer is located).  

We had crummy weather on the day that we were planning on going to the high roller (ferris wheel).  When the weather improved, I was still under the weather from the fish at their restaurant.  :ignore:  The wheel is on our list for next time.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 13, 2015)

I've stayed there once for a Staycation. I don't think you can see Red Rcok from there but maybe... Your best chance would be upper floor facing west. Personally I think I would choose a room facing the pool or a room with a view of The Strip (north tower with windows facing north).

Unless it's Summer, the pool will definitely feel chilly. I wonder what they're doing to the lazy river exactly, regular maintenance or something else. It looked fine to me when we visited, nothing was "wrong" with it. People were using it even though it was cold.

Mob Museum is really cool. Plan to spend some time to really get into it. 
Valley of Fire is gorgeous as is Red Rock. Bring water. Obey speed limits and keep an eye out for wildlife.
The Pawn Shop has long lines, Prepare for that.

As for dining, I suggest going to Town Square (has a variety of restaurants including California Pizza Kitchen, Kabukis, Yard House among others) and Panevino (both are near Tahiti Village).

There is shopping at Bells Outlet Mall but I prefer Town Square or the outlet mall off Charleston.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 13, 2015)

Let us know how you like it. We have a week booked there in October, though I took the option to retrade in case we find something better or decide to go elsewhere that week.

Thanks for all of the tips. I'm putting them in my October folder.

Sheila


----------



## dmharris (Jan 13, 2015)

After speaking to the front desk, I'm confident they'll accommodate us the best they can and if I don't like the first assigned villa, we can move.  I think it's regular maintenance on the lazy river.  We've got so much going, it doesn't matter to me that the pools will be unusable for temperature or maintenance.  Thanks for the tips!


----------

